# Thinking about adopting a wayward crayfish



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a newly cycled ten gallon planted tank and I saw a blue crayfish up for free on KSL. Looks like a fun guy, but here's my thoughts and questions:

He's a bottom feeder, so are there any top swimmers or anything else living that I can stick in there with him?
What do I feed him?
I've got live plants - will they become snack food?
What do crayfish like for water parameters, i.e. hardness, pH, temp, etc.?
Is my ten gallon too small?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey there im from american fork and just noticed the add and contacted the guy to. I just got one last week and love him. I feed sinking pellets but they will pretty much eat anything from what I've been told. I also have a ten galling for now since he all eat any fish he gets a hold of so keep that in mind. He will eat and up root your plants he tries to eat our plastic ones. let me know what else I can help with


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Also make sure the tank is extremely closed off ours tries to escape daily and almost did one night. Would have but he is in our bedroom so we caught him


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think crayfish can be a problem at night when fish are sleeping on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome! I've always wanted a real meanie of a critter, haha. Sad thing is, all my plants are gonna be going byebye I guess. I shall name him Jacques Cousteau


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Another question - when I stick my hand in the tank for maintenance issues, is he gonna attack me? How do I avoid getting pinched?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, move your hands quickly 

or just removed him from the tank before you begin


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

he will mostly like move before going after you. They suprisingly move very fast, and youll notice backwards, its kinda cool.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought 10 was fine but when I googled it most places say 20 minimum tank size so you might want to check that out.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Jacques is now safe and sound in his new digs and is busy checking them out thoroughly. My dad's all excited to see him tomorrow 

How do I know if he's a boy or a girl?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Follow up on Jacques for anyone interested -

He's very docile and shy. Every time the light comes on or someone moves past the tank he scurries and hides. Hasn't ripped up any of my plants, and only tried to escape once, at least while I was looking (thank the Lord for a full glass hood!).

I've got 6 tetras in there with him now and he almost caught one the other day. I would be very excited if he did.

Haven't found his favorite food yet, but he hasn't been taking the shrimp pellets I've been dropping in. Fed some frozen blood worms yesterday, will check the bottom of the tank for leftovers today.

Do crayfish normally not eat very much? He's a big guy, 3" not counting his claw.


----------

